# 60 Gallon Jebo Aquarium



## Rick778 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have the chance of purchasing a 60 gallon jebo aquarium. I have no experience with this brand. If the price is right is this a quality tank?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Jebo if i'm not wrong, is made in china. It is a relatively cheap alternative to more expensive brands. What are you looking for when you mention "quality"??


----------



## Rick778 (Dec 14, 2005)

I do not want to buy a tank that leaks, scratches easily, discolors or any other bad thing you can think of and will last a long time. Big picture ----- Is this a good tank and would you buy one?


----------



## Rick778 (Dec 14, 2005)

Any comments on black backed aquariums? Likes / dislikes?

(Looking at purchasing a used 55 gal aquarium and stand to replace my 29 gal fish and plastic plant setup)


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

i have bought many pieces of jebo equipment (uv sterilizer/lighting/heaters/filters) and have always been very happy with the price and quality of them. i expect their fishtanks would be of the same good cheap quality. i say go for it.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

if it doesn't leak, then I think you'll be okay. I haven't heard of any problems associated with Jebo Tanks, only their lighting systems..bad reflectors poor balasts..stuff like that. Most people like the Jebo aquariums.


----------

